

Ask HN: HN equivalent for Suits (business people)? - pbowyer

HN is a great source for tech startup related info (and plain tech info), but not for the wider startup and business community.<p>Where do you go for more business focused interesting info (not ft.com or WSJ, please ;) )? As I transition from tech roles towards business roles, it&#x27;d be great to find one.
======
Klockan
Harvard business review is great.

[https://hbr.org/](https://hbr.org/)

